# Sub contractor in central Jersey looking for snow work



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 3500 truck with plow and a skid steer with a snow pusher. Over 20 years experience. 
I am looking for work in the middlesex county are but will consider other areas.
I am fully insured 
Thank you


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

might have a friend looking for someone in Homldel. I will ask him.


----------



## GreenerConcepts (Dec 20, 2010)

What about the Cranbury area?


----------



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes Cranbury will be fine.


----------

